
Alex Stamos Leaving Facebook Is Bad News - lleddell
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/facebook-stamos-impact,news-26808.html
======
ianamartin
> Stamos was chief security officer at Yahoo from March 2014 > to July 2015.
> One of his first moves was to enforce HTTPS > encryption for Yahoo Mail and
> other Yahoo online services.

Yahoo Mail wasn't running over HTTPS until sometime in 2014? Seriously?

~~~
chatmasta
The Snowden leaks were in 2013. People forget just how far we’ve come since
then. According to this source [0], adoption was < 30% in 2014.

It wasn’t until the Snowden leaks that companies realized encryption could be
a marketing point.

[0] [https://www.jefftk.com/p/history-of-https-
usage](https://www.jefftk.com/p/history-of-https-usage)

